# Police registration certificates



## newy (May 28, 2011)

Good Afternoon All,

I'm slightly confused, on the FLR (M) documents checklist it lists Police registration certificates as a checklist to provide when applying?

When I check the Police registration document at the UK BA it says that Spouses, civil partners, unmarried partners and same -sex partners of people settled here who are granted leave to remain in the UK on that basis are exempt. 

(http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...istration/police-registration.pdf?view=Binary) 

I previously entered the UK under a Fiance Settlement Visa.

Any assistance would be fantastic.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newy said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I'm slightly confused, on the FLR (M) documents checklist it lists Police registration certificates as a checklist to provide when applying?
> 
> ...


Only certain nationalities have to register with the police. If you are an Australian national, you don't have to so you can ignore that requirement.


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya, im also have the query on the police registration. On my hongkong passport, it did said that need report to police in 7 days on my tier 2 visa. Ive been searched on the internet seems like only tier 4 student required this but tier 2 exempt? As the unmarried visa form ask about this certificate, shd i still go to get one or will be fine? Will i get trouble becoz i didnt registeted 2 yrs ago before i landed? Many thx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelng929 said:


> Hiya, im also have the query on the police registration. On my hongkong passport, it did said that need report to police in 7 days on my tier 2 visa. Ive been searched on the internet seems like only tier 4 student required this but tier 2 exempt? As the unmarried visa form ask about this certificate, shd i still go to get one or will be fine? Will i get trouble becoz i didnt registeted 2 yrs ago before i landed? Many thx


You are not exempt from police registration as Tier 2 - only Ministers of Religion are. Not registering with the police is an offence under the immigration rules and your application for unmarried partner leave will be refused. So I suggest you go ahead and register ASAP. 
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...istration/police-registration.pdf?view=Binary

AFAIK there is no penalty for non-registration such as fine or deportation but you clearly don't want a black mark on your immigration record.


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You are not exempt from police registration as Tier 2 - only Ministers of Religion are. Not registering with the police is an offence under the immigration rules and your application for unmarried partner leave will be refused. So I suggest you go ahead and register ASAP.
> See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...istration/police-registration.pdf?view=Binary
> 
> AFAIK there is no penalty for non-registration such as fine or deportation but you clearly don't want a black mark on your immigration record.



Thanks, Joppa! Unfortunately had contacted the Overseas Visitors Registration department, the guy who handled my area is on holiday till 23 Apil and no one is able to do his job even checked with the head office. Lucily, the officier which i contacted had been very helpful. He had helped me to call the UKBA office and some people who work in public enquiry office. They've said that gave them the explanation with a letter during the application on 19 April and provide his phone number and name incase they want to double check with him if its the case. However, it still purely based on the clearance entry officer to accept or not. So finger cross as I want to get the result on the same day rather than waiting 6 months. So stupid of me that find out on the last minute!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Angelng929 said:


> ...So stupid of me that find out on the last minute!


Do not feel stupid-the rules and guidelines for all of the visa process' are difficult enough to wade through when English is the applicant's first language! LOL (but not really laughing) I'm a retired bureaucrat and I had trouble wading through it all sufficient unto the need

Hang in there, Angelng929, you'll get through this!


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

thought u may know that the visa is failed due to without the police registration certificate and even the UKBA office do not accept the letter of explain. She urge me to get the certificate with an explain letter.

As the police officer who only able to arrange the certificate will back to work on Monday and I had booked another in person service to Cryodon on Tuesday. I was wonder if anyone know that the certificate will ready on the same day? I had to ask the police station but they said they dont know the procedure only him.........


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelng929 said:


> thought u may know that the visa is failed due to without the police registration certificate and even the UKBA office do not accept the letter of explain. She urge me to get the certificate with an explain letter.
> 
> As the police officer who only able to arrange the certificate will back to work on Monday and I had booked another in person service to Cryodon on Tuesday. I was wonder if anyone know that the certificate will ready on the same day? I had to ask the police station but they said they dont know the procedure only him.........


AFAIK, the certificate is issued there and then. You have to pay a fee of £34 (last time I've checked).

Also read about what happened when you tried to get another leave:

_If an applicant has failed to register, you must not decide the case. You must:
* Return the passport and/or other relevant documentation.
* Tell them they must register and produce a police registration certificate (PRC), which demonstrates that they have registered with the police, before their application can be considered.
* Tell them to re-submit their passport, the PRC and any other relevant documents as required once they have registered_

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...istration/police-registration.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Joppa, 

Can you please advise, I am currently reading immigration law related to police registration and Kazakhstan is in the list.

Does this mean I will have to register within 7 days upon my arrive with local police under my fiance visa? 

Thank you...


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Can you please advise, I am currently reading immigration law related to police registration and Kazakhstan is in the list.
> 
> ...



Hiya, if your passport had stamped with that requirement and I will urge you to do so. x


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I have read the law again and it says: Part 10 - Registration with the police
2) Such a condition should not normally be imposed where the leave is given:
(iv) on the basis of marriage to or civil partnership with a person settled in the United Kingdom or as the unmarried or same-sex partner of a person settled in the United Kingdom

So if I am given a fiance visa with possibility to apply to FLR do I still need to register with police? 
I am not 100% about it, but I don't think 46 kg tiny kazakh girl can be a threat to a society


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zama said:


> Well, I have read the law again and it says: Part 10 - Registration with the police
> 2) Such a condition should not normally be imposed where the leave is given:
> (iv) on the basis of marriage to or civil partnership with a person settled in the United Kingdom or as the unmarried or same-sex partner of a person settled in the United Kingdom
> 
> ...


A fiancé(e) (not yet married to a settled person in UK) isn't exempt from registration if their nationality requires them to register with the police.
See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...istration/police-registration.pdf?view=Binary Page 9. 
It doesn't matter if you are a small girl or big fat man with a facial scar. Don't take it personally. If the rule requires you to register, you have to. If you are liable to register, it will be imposed by the immigration officer when you enter UK, by means of a stamp. It should also be on your visa.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Joppa
But if there is nothing mentioned in my visa about police registration, will I have to wait till my passport control? And when I arrive, immigration officer will put a stamp saying something like 'police registration required"? 
and if the stamp doesn't say anything about it, will i still need a police registration?

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zama said:


> Thank you Joppa
> But if there is nothing mentioned in my visa about police registration, will I have to wait till my passport control? And when I arrive, immigration officer will put a stamp saying something like 'police registration required"?
> and if the stamp doesn't say anything about it, will i still need a police registration?


Your visa should say so. If it doesn't, and the immigration officer realises the omission, they can stamp your passport 'police registration required' or words to that effect. If neither applies (unlikely because the rule is clear), you don't have to. Once you get married and successfully apply for FLR, you should no longer have to register.
Do come back when you get your fiancée visa and whether it says 'Police Registration within 7 days of Arrival.'


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Your visa should say so. If it doesn't, and the immigration officer realises the omission, they can stamp your passport 'police registration required' or words to that effect. If neither applies (unlikely because the rule is clear), you don't have to. Once you get married and successfully apply for FLR, you should no longer have to register.
> Do come back when you get your fiancée visa and whether it says 'Police Registration within 7 days of Arrival.'


Since writing this, I have done further investigation and found this passage in Border Force Operations Manual:

_2.3 Granting leave to enter
Passengers who hold an entry clearance as *a fiancé(e)* or proposed civil
partner should have their entry clearance activated in the normal way and
advised to contact the UK Border Agency for an extension of stay once the
marriage or civil partnership has taken place and before their leave expires.
Prior to the extension the entry clearance will be valid for 6 months with a
prohibition on employment.
*Persons in this category are exempt from the requirement to register
with the police.*_

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...-passenger/fiance-proposed-cp.pdf?view=Binary

So I'm not sure. Just wait for your visa and see what it says.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Since writing this, I have done further investigation and found this passage in Border Force Operations Manual:
> 
> _2.3 Granting leave to enter
> Passengers who hold an entry clearance as *a fiancé(e)* or proposed civil
> ...


Thank you Joppa. My fiance visa has been issued and it doesn't say anything about police registration. When I will be checking the UK border, I will enquire about it though. 
My fiance has checked with his local police in Birmingham they said that they don't think I will have to register. 
Thank you for you advises!


----------

